# swollen fingers?



## ClaireLou

i am having swollen fingers in the night. it becomes really painful to bend them even. it goes away after i get up tho. blood pressure normal and all that so i'm not worried. just wanted to know if anyone else getting this?


----------



## MUMOF5

Probably just water retention, I have to take my rings off at night now as my fingers swell during the night too. xx


----------



## krissie1234uk

I get this, the midwife said its Carpal Tunnel syndrome. Something to do with extra fluid putting pressure on the nerves in your wrist. She just told me to keep moving my wrists and fingers. One of my many books suggests raising your hands on a pillow at night (tried it - short of glueing them there I have no idea how I am meant to keep them raised all night...).


----------



## malpal

Yep, i to have this. When i wake up in the morning it feels like my fingers won't bend as they are so stiff. After about an hour of keep bending and streching them it seems to wear of. 
Midwife has told me nothing to worry about ubless they become really swollen. Have taken my wedding and engagement ring off though just in case!!!!

I find the typing on B 'n' B Helps excersise them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
xx


----------



## bibswy

My fingers swelled for the first time 2 days ago. They feel really tight when i make a fist and my wrists really hurt if i lean on them. I aslo found it hard to open bottles and jars. It seems to have improved now though and MW said its normal but seek advice if you get headaches, blurred vision or if they suddenly swell as could be sign of pre eclampsia
xx


----------



## danni2609

I had this with kaitlin and i actually snapped my engagement ring!


----------



## SpecialGift89

I've been getting this for about 2 weeks now. When I wake up it effects me more but it's not too bad during the day. My m/w said after I have the baby it could get worse before it gets better. x


----------



## Winafred

I've had to remove my wedding rings because my fingers get swollen throughout the day. Increase your water intake, it sounds contradictory to what you want but that will help with the swelling. 

My worst swelling area is the ankles. I started having a weekly massage about 3 weeks ago and that has really helped. My friend is a beauty therapist and does it for free. You can get your partner to do it, just have him/her push and rub from your ankles up your calf. That moves the blood to the lymph nodes and helps decrease the swelling.


----------



## bibswy

I've also heard that eating water melon helps with water retention, being a diretic (sp?) apparantly.


----------



## Brockie

Yep like others have said its carpal tunnel from fluid retention its really painful!! try sleeping with your hands lower than your body like over the edge of the bed and drink plenty of water too xxx


----------

